# Do you shoot your hunting bow or a specific 3D setup?



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

That depends on what level you decide to shoot. I shoot open class and have a target bow with high end equipment and long stabilizers. I can not compete with Bowhunter class. Bowhunter class can't use long stabilizers and some of the target equipment i can. It just depends on what YOU want to do. 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Im just husky (Jul 11, 2017)

I dual purposed my hunting bow for awhile but preferred to shoot lighter poundage and lighter arrows for 3D, than my normal hunting setup. There was enough changes I had to make here and there, that I decided to get a dedicated 3D/target bow… I like not having to make changes to the bow I hunt with if at all possible…


----------



## Hntnfsh4evr (Feb 6, 2021)

Yea this really depends on your goals. Personally, I use my hunting bow. I want to be the best I can be with it for when I am in the field with it. Am I sacrificing some points on the 3D course, sure. But it gives me that much more confidence when I want it most…


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

I use 3D for fun and practice for huntin so i use my huntin bow. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## zekesteve (Sep 8, 2013)

I started off with my hunting bow, clubs, then bigger, then really got the bug. Bought a used target bow here (AT) and really been into growing with it. I can tell you that for me, the discipline and focused shot sequence on the target bow has made me a much better shot with my hunting bows. That being said, a lot of us will go back to hunting rigs after qualifiers are done. Still competing but really working on that consistency and confidence with the bows we'll hunt with. You can take it as far as you want, but don't push it to the point you don't enjoy it


----------



## Rombo (Jan 11, 2011)

Just shoot for practice so just use the one I hunt with.


----------



## CajunOkie (Jan 17, 2019)

Depends on your bow and the skill level class you will shoot. ASA has Novice and Hunter classes that allow for you to use your hunting rig, I currently use mine but I have a 31 V3 so I have a longer ata bow and for 40yd shots it is stable. Next year I am going to K45 so I have a target bow also that is rigged out ready to shoot.


----------



## Chipalexander (Mar 30, 2017)

I have an indoor target bow set up just for shooting 20 yards at paper targets. My hunting bow is set up for 3D. However I change my sight for hunting and stabilizer set up.


----------



## FMU_Shooter1991 (Dec 7, 2020)

I dont bow hunt much so I just have a dedicated target bow setup. However, there isn't a problem taking your hunting setup to a 3D shoot. It's still fun and good practice for hunting season, the only thing is your equipment will dictate which class you shoot in and your max yardage. However, most local clubs I go to will let you shoot from whatever distance you want as long as you aren't signed up to turn in a score card (for those competing). If you are just out to have fun and shoot your bow then you can most likely shoot from whatever distance you feel comfortable. I highly recommend taking your hunting bow out to a shoot and getting a feel for it before getting a strictly target bow.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

I have a dedicated 3D bow, a spot bow and a hunting bow.


----------



## Hinton (Feb 9, 2016)

Hunting bow


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

1/2 Bubble Off said:


> I have a dedicated 3D bow, a spot bow and a hunting bow.


Not sure how I screwed up this post but it was supposed to include pictures. (maybe because I was on my phone???) 

There are plenty of valid reasons to own multiple bows. "The right tool for the job" philosophy makes a lot of sense to me. I know a bunch of other folks who prefer the simplicity (and lower expense) of just having one bow and using it for everything. I can't find a lot of fault in that logic either 

Here are my bows:

My spot bow Athens Peak 38 50#









Hunting bow Athens Vista 33 60#









For 3D Athens Peak 38 65#


----------



## Bowhunter24400 (Feb 2, 2021)

TysonC said:


> I’ve never shot 3D before but I’m bringing my 6Yoa son out to a 3D shoot this weekend in hopes that he likes it and this could be a new family activity. I plan on bringing my normal hunting bow with no modifications but was wondering if I got into 3D more heavily, would I want to get a specific 3D bow or just have modifications for 3D (stabilizers, etc).
> 
> what do you guys do?


I started archery in Feb and used a hunting bow this 3D season. I’ll use that same bow for hunting season. However, I enjoyed 3D events so much that I recently purchased a 3D Target Bow. I intend to equip it over the next several months and shoot it next 3D season. I live in Fla so our 3D season ended in July. Most consider the temps too hot and humid to shoot 3D in the afternoons now.


----------



## ScottMik (May 8, 2016)

TysonC said:


> I’ve never shot 3D before but I’m bringing my 6Yoa son out to a 3D shoot this weekend in hopes that he likes it and this could be a new family activity. I plan on bringing my normal hunting bow with no modifications but was wondering if I got into 3D more heavily, would I want to get a specific 3D bow or just have modifications for 3D (stabilizers, etc).
> 
> what do you guys do?


Shoot my hunter setup


----------



## GavinB (Jun 23, 2014)

My 3d Hunter Class rig is much different from my actual hunting bow. The 3d bow is a 37 inch ATA bow set at 53 pounds, a 329 grain arrow with a spring steel rest and spotthogg hog it 5 pins site. My hunting bow is a 32 inch bow at 65 pounds with a QAD rest, 370 grain arrow and a cheaper 5 pin site.


----------



## ufgator (Oct 14, 2017)

just did the same exact thing as your going through the weekend before last. Son is 6 as well and has a diamond atomic. Complete blast. Let mine shoot from 10 yds as we walking up to pull arrows and he was big stuff lol. We’re both addicted now! Shot another this past weekend and looking for more. Really recommend getting him one so he can be like dad


----------



## Godzilla541 (Jul 1, 2021)

I shoot my exact hunting set up to stay ready, but I’m not winning many competitions that way!! 🤣


----------



## Cnc Jay (Oct 24, 2019)

I shoot my hunting set up , I really enjoy 3D but I just mostly shoot for fun and practice.


----------



## Hunter19avera (Jun 13, 2021)

I enjoy doing both but I enjoy 3D just a little more I guess. It’s always been a big part of our life and it’s been a great thing for the whole entire family to do.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

It is what you want to do, for me when I first started shouting 3D I just used my hunting rig and as I advanced I wanted to shoot at higher level of competition so I have a separate bow for hunting, indoors, and 3D. My hunting bow lasts longer cause I shoot it a few times out of the year compared to my indoor and 3D bows.


----------



## Bryanstone0s (Sep 22, 2021)

I will switch if there's a asa shoot coming up target rig. Hunting season close ill shoot my hunting set up up until about 2 weeks before and put it away to avoid any last minute issues


----------



## matt_swanson (Jul 11, 2021)

Hunting bow dialed down with 3d gear (target arrows, lens, longer stabilizers). I ran my normal hunting bow previously and wanted to get more competitive but don't have a target bow yet.


----------



## Peter beaudry (Jul 30, 2021)

just getting into it I would highly recommend buying target bow accessories like long bars, sight with lens, 3d arrows, etc. once you have all of that THEN buy a specific target bow. Having a nice bow with terrible accessories is way worse than having a cheaper bow with high-end accessories. most bows these days are extremely accurate and you won't be able to tell a difference in pure accuracy unless you are very experienced. a nice bow will improve your stability, but if you put it in a machine and shoot it you will see very little difference.


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

If you shoot hunter class, and already shoot a 3 or 5 pin sight you dont have to change a thing. I shoot traditional or barebow recurve, and have a different setup for every organization because the rules are not consistant from group to group.


----------



## Timd1210 (9 mo ago)

TysonC said:


> I’ve never shot 3D before but I’m bringing my 6Yoa son out to a 3D shoot this weekend in hopes that he likes it and this could be a new family activity. I plan on bringing my normal hunting bow with no modifications but was wondering if I got into 3D more heavily, would I want to get a specific 3D bow or just have modifications for 3D (stabilizers, etc).
> 
> what do you guys do?


I bought a specific 3D setup. If you are getting serious and mostly 3D, then sure. I kind of wish that I just invested in one nice hunting bow that I can do both with. Different weights and feel, I don’t like switching back and forth.


----------



## Konasteve (Nov 12, 2019)

I have a specific 3D bow that I can switch out the scope for a 3 pin for hunting . Also have a target bow for winter/ indoor Vegas and outdoor/ FITA.


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

As strictly a 3D/Target guy, I would probably do things backwards. I would buy a 35-37" ATA bow for 3D and would have it decked out with long stabs, a Hamskea rest, and target sight/scope. Then I would have some short stabilizers for hunting and not have to change a bunch. Of course arrows would be different but all that would be needed is some rest adjustments and a sight tape. As a catch all I would probably buy a grey or black bow. Something like the Prime Inline 5 or Nexus 6, Elite Rezult 36, Bowtech Reckoning 35, Mathews TRX 36, Hoyt Invicta 37 or Altus, or something similar. I wouldn't go under 33" ATA and would prefer 34-37" ATA. Yes, these are on the shorter end of Target bows and the longer end of Hunting bows. Its a catch all. For the money, the Elite Remedy seems like the most bang for buck and tuning those Elite bows with SET system is amazing, fast, and stupid simple. Got good target colors available or good catch all colors or camo patterns. Specs seem decent as well.












































Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jboyce23 (Aug 15, 2015)

This is my first year of 3-d shooting. I’ve added a back bar so far. This has definitely changed the tune of my bow. Next year will have a target specific setup. Do not want to be forced to re-tune my bow every year before hunting season.


----------



## murrayjestin7 (11 mo ago)

TysonC said:


> I’ve never shot 3D before but I’m bringing my 6Yoa son out to a 3D shoot this weekend in hopes that he likes it and this could be a new family activity. I plan on bringing my normal hunting bow with no modifications but was wondering if I got into 3D more heavily, would I want to get a specific 3D bow or just have modifications for 3D (stabilizers, etc).
> Nox
> what do you guys do?


I can not compete with Bowhunter class. Bowhunter class can't use long stabilizers and some of the target equipment i can.


----------



## OCD Bowman (Jan 10, 2022)

I started with a hunting bow and shot 3D with it in hunter class. The competition bug kicked in and quickly realized its very hard to train (100-200 / day) with a 75# bow without risking injury and form breaking down midway through a round. 
I still use this bow for hunting and got a dedicated target bow for competition with lower draw weight (58#). This allowed me to train longer and more often without killing my shoulders. Best decision I ever made. The training I do with my target bow transitions right over to my hunting bow, mechanics are the same just a couple days getting comfortable and my shots have drastically improved. 
If you shoot once or twice a month and prep for hunting season save your money and stick with a your hunting setup or hybrid model. If your planning on competing and training weekly your ready for target bow.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

TysonC said:


> I’ve never shot 3D before but I’m bringing my 6Yoa son out to a 3D shoot this weekend in hopes that he likes it and this could be a new family activity. I plan on bringing my normal hunting bow with no modifications but was wondering if I got into 3D more heavily, would I want to get a specific 3D bow or just have modifications for 3D (stabilizers, etc).
> 
> what do you guys do?


Use what you got. As you get into 3d you can "upgrade" components on your hunting bow. If you end up really getting into 3D you'll have a better idea of what you want to do equipment and class wise. I know plenty of guys that shoot excellent 3d scores with "target" bows that then killed a pile of deer.

My first "3D bow" was a shiny version of my hunting bow! I learned a lot using my hunting bow the first couple of years and didn't get a target bow until I really got into spot shooting in the winter. My first upgrade to my hunting set up was finding a good quality release that I used for all my archery. To this day I use the same releases (Stan ShootOff's) for hunting, 3d and spot shooting. I then bought a Spot Hogg Hogg-It that I used for both hunting and target shooting. I now have Hamskea rests on all my bows (target and hunting). Stabilizers might be the least important as they have a fairly simpler function. I was into target archery part time for 5+ years before I went entirely to a "freeStyle" bow and class. My first adjustable sight, scope, lens and long bars were all borrowed for my first "open class" tournament.

Double check the draw weight on your hunting bow. A LOT of beginning target archers use too much draw weight. To improve you need reps while it doesn't take much draw weight to stick an arrow in foam. 100 good well focused shots will help you improve much faster than 50 shots.


----------



## DocYukon (9 mo ago)

I shoot my hunting bow but am planning on building a trx 38 just for 3D. Less draw weight,
a bit more stable.


----------



## dalyn.amariyon (8 mo ago)

I sacrificing some points on the 3D course, sure. But it gives me that much more confidence when I want it most…






hız testi


----------



## mpleonard6 (Mar 3, 2015)

I used to shoot my hunting set up and used 3Das a practice. similar to what a lot of others have stated. I bought another bow for strictly 3D shooting but also changed sights from a 5 pin to a single pin adjustable sight.


----------



## Str8edgeDad (May 15, 2014)

Everyone is different. I use a combination of hunting and 3D style equipment. I hunt w 15” front stabilizer, side bar, and adjustable sight. I use the same set up and shoot Known 50 with the same bow. I may not be the best but can hold my own and am good with it as I utilize 3D for practice, fellowship, and fun.


----------



## marius.noah (7 mo ago)

TysonC said:


> I’ve never shot 3D before but I’m bringing my 6Yoa son out to a 3D shoot this weekend in hopes that he likes it and this could be a new family activity. I plan on bringing my normal hunting bow with no modifications but was wondering if I got into 3D more heavily, would I want to get a specific 3D bow or just have modifications for 3D (stabilizers, etc).
> Nox Vidmate VLC​what do you guys do?


I can tell you that for me, the discipline and focused shot sequence on the target bow has made me a much better shot with my hunting bows. That being said, a lot of us will go back to hunting rigs after qualifiers are done.


----------



## jaklosrc (Oct 19, 2021)

I use my hunting setup and have a hybrid setup. I may keep both stabilizers on for hunting and will see if they get in the way.


----------



## bigtex46 (Aug 22, 2012)

I just decide which bow I want to shoot that day and go. It’s all fun


----------

